# Hello :) *Lots of pictures*



## OutlawStyle (May 10, 2011)

After about a year of learning & drooling over everyone elses foals I have decided to finally introduce myself now that I have a couple babies of my own.






My name is Amanda. I have been around horses since I could walk, but I got my first registered mini 2 years ago. Since then I have been learning all I can & I love the breed more every day.

This is my first stallion, Burning Daylight Outlaw Style. He was still young in this picture & he is shedding out roan this year.






This is Blue Ice Supreme Arrogance, he is a son of Flabys Supreme & a grandson of L&D Scout. I got him last fall & haven't clipped him yet so hopefully his last owner doesn't mind me using their picture.










This is my yearling show colt (when he's conditioned that is.) DB My Boo Buckeroo a.k.a BamBam






My first mare Cindys Duskin Sunset, who also delivered Outlaws first foal this morning. A boy










Her new colt, Thunderpants (please excuse her winter fuzzies falling out, She absolutely does not clip.) What color do you think he is?






More in next post





Ultra Katelynn






Blue Ice Supreme Arrogance & Kates filly (my first miniature foal) born on Easter. Lil Outlaws Supreme Dy No Mite






Our little mare that has an early retirement with us because she can't have a foal & I believe someone was mean to her as she is very timid.





Magnolia Farms Black Eyed Pea






and my show filly Jacks "X" Quisite Bay B






Thank you for letting me share some pictures of my family & its nice to meet you all.


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to LB!!! Your minis are adorable


----------



## OutlawStyle (May 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2011)

Welcome from Italy, what a lovely herd you have.

Renee


----------



## PaintNminis (May 10, 2011)

Welcome from Colorado





Your Colt might be a Grullo?

Super Cute btw


----------



## wingnut (May 10, 2011)

They are all lovely! Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## OutlawStyle (May 10, 2011)

Thank you





I thought grullo also once he was dried, but going by the colors in her pedigree (which Duskins moms color must be wrong) I'm confused. lol

I'm definitely gonna look into color testing for at least the colt.


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL MINIS YOU HAVE!! Congrats n your new baby also


----------



## Tremor (May 11, 2011)

Outlaw! Its so nice to see you here!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 11, 2011)

Welcome from Maine!



You have a lovely herd


----------



## MindyLee (May 11, 2011)

*Hello from Lapeer, MI from Silver Maple Minatures!*

_I kinda know your Dunskin Cindy! very pretty girl._


----------



## OutlawStyle (May 11, 2011)

Thank you again I'll probably post lots of updates on the babies as they grow.



MindyLee said:


> *Hello from Lapeer, MI from Silver Maple Minatures!*
> 
> _I kinda know your Dunskin Cindy! very pretty girl._


You know Duskin? That's cool.





She was by far my brattiest of the girls here (until Kates baby came along)


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to LB from across the pond!

You have some really nice minis and that is one seriously cute foal!





Anna


----------



## OutlawStyle (May 11, 2011)

Thank you.

The colt wasn't supposed to be a keeper if it was a boy... but we are quickly becoming attached.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 13, 2011)

Welcome!





Very nice herd, I especially like your girl Kate, very pretty indeed.


----------

